# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  cho hỏi về việc driver hiện tại của xp không tương thích với win7

## trothinhthienduc

mình dùng window 7 upgrade advisor check xong thì nó báo ụnknow video card nvidia geforce 7000m / nforce 610m. ai chỉ mình cách khắc phục với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## av886

bạn thử dùng phần mềm hỗ trợ update xem sao. *link*

----------


## thanhtungbooking

thì đúng là như vậy mà .mỗi một win thì phải dùng driver tương thích với nó .nhất là card sound card vga ....
bạn hãy vào down driver cho win7 của bạn 
hoặc bạn cho biết tên card đi mình tìm cho ! card màn hình là sử lý dễ nhất rồi đó chứ card sound thì vất vả hơn nhiều .

----------


## komoro92

driver winxp sao mà tương thích với win 7 được mỗi cái mỗi khác mà !

----------


## linhti0209

tổng hợp đây bạn : http://www.nvidia.com/page/technology_vista_home.html

----------


## handucquan

dùng chương trình* device doctor* mà soát xem cái nào thiếu thì download về cài bạn ạ.

----------


## thuongbodo

> mình dùng window 7 upgrade advisor check xong thì nó báo ụnknow video card nvidia geforce 7000m / nforce 610m. ai chỉ mình cách khắc phục với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](


____________________

vào start>>control pannel>>>devicce manager
dể chuột phải lên nó báo ụnknow video card nvidia geforce 7000m >>>properties>>>drive>>>updaptz drive>>>

chọn tiếp...browse my computeur for drive software>>> letme pick from alist of device drivers on my computeur.... tìm đường dẩn đến video card nvidia geforce 7000m !! 

chúc bạn thành công !! vui vẻ nhé!!!!

----------

